# Need basic information & guidance



## Hiller1960

I am beginning the planning & research to retire to a progressive area with warm, calm & clear water in the Grenadines or ABCs or central America. Are there international relocation consultants? I have a ton of questions. Who can I turn to for honest answers & assistance?
Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Are you looking for general information - and thus relocation consultants - or more financially oriented information like taxes and banking/spending/investing stuff? I only ask because you've posted this in the Expat Tax section (and I see you are in the US, which presents specific issues in the tax and finances area for those moving overseas).


----------



## Hiller1960

Bevdeforges said:


> Are you looking for general information - and thus relocation consultants - or more financially oriented information like taxes and banking/spending/investing stuff? I only ask because you've posted this in the Expat Tax section (and I see you are in the US, which presents specific issues in the tax and finances area for those moving overseas).


Well, both. 1st post. I guess i goofed up.


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK - let's start with the "general" questions. I'll move this over to the "Other Americas" section and see what happens.


----------

